# Different ways to cook chicken



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2017)

How are some of the different ways you guys cook your chicken ? I know there's probably numerous members running out of ways to cook your chicken. I marinate mine in zesty Italian dressing with 1/4 cup of speedy sauce for 24-48 hrs . I cook it in a frying pan with the marinate but add 2 tbls of minced garlic and a pinch of onion powder towards the end . Cooking only take about 20-25 mins so it's basically my go too with my stupid schedule lately. What are some of you guys/girls favorite ways to cook chicken ?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 3, 2017)

You guys cook your chicken?

Just blend that shit raw.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

Lately I've been buying those whole cooked chickens at the market for a few bucks. They are Fukin delicious! Skin and bone all down. All that's left is the plastic container. Lol.  Other times i just plop the shiken on the bbq with some sweet baby rays and I'm good to go.


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2017)

Just cook it and eat it for the high protein and low fat. There's just no way to shine a turd.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 3, 2017)

Seeker said:


> other times i just plop the shiken on the bbq with some sweet baby rays and I'm good to go.



Grill with some sweet baby rays or lemon pepper. Thats my go to.

I eat mostly beef though. Not a lot of chicken.


----------



## IHI (Feb 3, 2017)

Every week 6-8lbs of chicken tits in the smoker, seasoning varies to make it tolerable lol

Italian dressing marinade is always good, i have one of thise 48 pronged meat tenderizer that is spring loaded (looks like a big word stamper you see in the office) so ill stab the shit out of it to allow marinades to penetrate deep and let sit overnight

Or that Dorthy Lynch salad dressing for a marinade is great too

Othertimes i cube it all up and cook in olive oil/worchesire sauce then mix in into rice that has frozen mixed veges and previously scrambled eggs mixed in, then ill scoop up the mix into small tupperware bowels to take to work. Then for work snack Add a tiny amount of water, crack one side of the lid to help resteam in microwave and your good to go. Often ill add a few splashes of soy sauce to add more flavor.

Have tried plain breasts in a little chicken broth in a slo cooker but not as tasty as the smoked stuff


----------



## Muffy (Feb 3, 2017)

I season it with seasoning salt....A bit of cayenne and orefeno and then I drizzle olive oil and put it in the oven...They is to make sure it is moist and doesn't over cook cuz then the shit tastes like rubber....I hate chicken...I eat it mainly for function and not for taste


----------



## Muffy (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry for spelling errors...Damn Android phone!!!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2017)

Red is the Julia Childs of UG.


----------



## bvs (Feb 3, 2017)

Slow cooker
4 chicken breasts
1 can beans
1 can corn
1 can tomatoes
1 diced onion
Salt pepper and whatever seasonings/herbs you like
Some chicken stock

Cook on low overnight

Add rice and you have a tender and tasy high protein meal. My favourite part is there is next to no prep or cleaning involved.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2017)

as long as i got some kinda sauce with the chicken i can eat it


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2017)

snake said:


> Just cook it and eat it for the high protein and low fat. There's just no way to shine a turd.



I'd rather just drink protein shakes with egg whites, Greek yogurt , fruit and oats in it but i dont want to listen to all you anti-shake guys


----------



## Utm18 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slow cooker with a 20oz bottle of diet A&W rootbeer.
Slow cooker with Italian dressing.
Slow cooker with large bottle salsa.p


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 3, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> I'd rather just drink protein shakes with egg whites, Greek yogurt , fruit and oats in it but i dont want to listen to all you anti-shake guys



HahahAAA

PROTEIN SHAKES!!!

MAKE SURE YOU WEAR YOUR LIFTING GLOVES WHILE YOU DRINK THEM!!!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> HahahAAA
> 
> PROTEIN SHAKES!!!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU WEAR YOUR LIFTING GLOVES WHILE YOU DRINK THEM!!!



you're a pler so I know egg whites and Greek yogurt are big words for you but I put OATS in it too .

I don't see you talking shit to Jol and he wears straps to dl. Isn't that like a hate crime in the pl community ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 3, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> you're a pler so I know egg whites and Greek yogurt are big words for you but I put OATS in it too .
> 
> I don't see you talking shit to Jol and he wears straps to dl. Isn't that like a hate crime in the pl community ?


I got Jol to freely admit he'd suck Ed coan's tip. 

What more can I do to the man.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 3, 2017)

My wife makes breaded and fries it but also does baked with a sauce that lite my butt on fire the next day so had to have her tone it down abit and also seasoned chicken nachos.  Tonight I make chicken tacos!!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 3, 2017)

Chicken breast on the bone will be juicier.....Boneless chicken breasts are usually 2 dry for my taste....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Lately I've been buying those whole cooked chickens at the market for a few bucks. They are Fukin delicious! Skin and bone all down. All that's left is the plastic container. Lol.  Other times i just plop the shiken on the bbq with some sweet baby rays and I'm good to go.



Walmart rotisserie chickens are very good andfor 5 bucks you really can't go wrong


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 3, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Lately I've been buying those whole cooked chickens at the market for a few bucks. They are Fukin delicious! Skin and bone all down. All that's left is the plastic container. Lol.  Other times i just plop the shiken on the bbq with some sweet baby rays and I'm good to go.



lmao, that's the only chicken I'll eat...rotisserie baby....seriously I eat way more ground beef and turkey!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Chicken breast on the bone will be juicier.....Boneless chicken breasts are usually 2 dry for my taste....



Surprise, surprise...FD prefers the bone


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 4, 2017)

Go to Costco, chickens 3 times as big and cost a $1 less than at the supermarkets.....




Redrum1327 said:


> Walmart rotisserie chickens are very good andfor 5 bucks you really can't go wrong


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2017)

offset smoker. accually grilling/smoking it. quick and tastes amazing for days. apple wood has been the best for me.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 4, 2017)

Rotisserie chicken at Costco for $5.  Great deal!


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 4, 2017)

Today I am just going to grill a breast and make a chicken Cesar salad. 
But I love baby rays bbq too.
Smoking a couple racks of baby ribs tomorrow with baby rays for the game


----------



## Utm18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Smoked turkey breast also very good


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 4, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Go to Costco, chickens 3 times as big and cost a $1 less than at the supermarkets.....



I live in bumfukk no where and have Amish that still travel by horse and buggie . You think we really have a Costco? Never even seen one lol


----------



## Maijah (Feb 4, 2017)

I love me some shicken!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 4, 2017)

Order one online....



Redrum1327 said:


> I live in bumfukk no where and have Amish that still travel by horse and buggie . You think we really have a Costco? Never even seen one lol


----------



## nightster (Feb 4, 2017)

throw some tots in a Pyrex   with  a can of chicken noodle soup and a couple boneless skinless breasts   400 for an hour  and done!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 4, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> I live in bumfukk no where and have Amish that still travel by horse and buggie . You think we really have a Costco? Never even seen one lol



you poor soul......you need to move to Cali......


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 4, 2017)

I can't move to California honey , I'm anti-liberal sorry haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2017)

Cook one box Kraft mac & cheese add 1 or 2 chopped chicken breast one can cream of chicken one can peas one can corn.

Add whatever you want as far as the vegetables go but you get the idea mac & cheese chicken and cream of chicken.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 5, 2017)

Trini goes with the toaster over BBQ sauce combo,
Can't go wrong with sweet baby ray sauce


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 5, 2017)

How do u keep from getting mac and cheese all over your beard?




Zeigler said:


> Cook one box Kraft mac & cheese add 1 or 2 chopped chicken breast one can cream of chicken one can peas one can corn.
> 
> Add whatever you want as far as the vegetables go but you get the idea mac & cheese chicken and cream of chicken.


----------



## Jin (Feb 5, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> How do u keep from getting mac and cheese all over your beard?



Wifey was looking over my shoulder and sees Zeg's avatar pic:

Wife: wait, scroll up. What's all over his face?
Jin: uh, his beard. 
W: not its not, is it?
J: yes
W: he looks like an Ewok


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 11, 2017)

A slower cooker will keep it from drying up!


----------



## jamesroben (Mar 31, 2017)

I love chicken. We can make chicken with many ways. Thank you all for sharing wonderful methods to make chicken tasty.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2017)

My family loves my teriyaki chicken.

Cut boneless thighs (trimming off as much fat as possible) into nugget sizes (you can use breast meat as well if you wish).
Toss them in a little avocado oil (I don't use olive oil because it can't stand higher heat) just enough to coat them.
Add some coarse ground salt and coarse ground pepper to the meat, mix that in as well.
Heat up a non-stick skillet on medium-high heat.
Fry the chicken, turning and moving it quite often until you get a nice sear.
Once the chicken is cooked, turn the heat to low-medium and add in just enough teriyaki mariande to coat the meat and simmer that for about 5 minutes.
Eat it by itself or with rice or whatever else you choose.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

grilled is my favorite


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2017)

Now we are talking....FOOD!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 7, 2017)

That recipe is guaranteed to increase ones blood pressure with that salt water crap some call teriyaki mariande....Come on Sizzle salt is the enemy......



trodizzle said:


> My family loves my teriyaki chicken.
> 
> Cut boneless thighs (trimming off as much fat as possible) into nugget sizes (you can use breast meat as well if you wish).
> Toss them in a little avocado oil (I don't use olive oil because it can't stand higher heat) just enough to coat them.
> ...


----------



## DarksideSix (May 1, 2017)

I cover mine with olive oil and then a decent rub/spice and bake in the oven.  Either that or BBQ on the grill with some sweet baby rays.  I've found that the key to keeping it juicy is to brine it in warm water and salt for a good 15 minutes before you cook.  Makes a big difference!  

My wife got me a smoker for Christmas but I haven't tried smoking chicken yet.  It's been on my to do list though.


----------



## papajhons (Jun 18, 2021)

Recently, I'm purchasing the chicken that was whole forge. I purchased the chicken to the market place for few dollars. I even have to mention that the chicken is damn tasty and juicy. The complexion and bony process of the chicken also are good,  then left is that the chicken bones and their packets. Thereafter, I plunk the chicken in BBQ sauce and it's ability to go

Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
 or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2021)

papajhons said:


> Recently, I'm purchasing the chicken that was whole forge. I purchased the chicken to the market place for few dollars. I even have to mention that the chicken is damn tasty and juicy. The complexion and bony process of the chicken also are good,  then left is that the chicken bones and their packets. Thereafter, I plunk the chicken in BBQ sauce and it's ability to go
> 
> Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
> or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×



Best piece of prose I’ve ever read. Go translation services!


----------



## CJ (Jun 18, 2021)

papajhons said:


> Recently, I'm purchasing the chicken that was whole forge. I purchased the chicken to the market place for few dollars. I even have to mention that the chicken is damn tasty and juicy. The complexion and bony process of the chicken also are good,  then left is that the chicken bones and their packets. Thereafter, I plunk the chicken in BBQ sauce and it's ability to go
> 
> Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
> or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×



Well said sir.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 18, 2021)

Try this marinade on chicken or anything else. 

4 parts olive oil
2 parts wircestershire or terriyaki
1 part montreal seasoning
1/2 part ground coffee


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 18, 2021)

I eat a lot of chicken, so I keep it simple. This works equally well for breasts or thighs:

Preheat convection oven to 400-415 depending on your oven. If you don't have convection, crank that shit to 450. Preheat it all the way.

Dust both sides with salt, garlic powder, onion powder, lemon-pepper seasoning (most important), a little dried oregano, and a little paprika.

Oven for 20 min. with the rack higher up in the oven (you'll have to adjust for your oven and the size of the chicken (I do 15 for thighs). If necessary, turn the oven off and let chicken rest for 5-10 min in there.

Once you learn your oven, it will be golden brown, super juicy and delicious every time.


----------



## CJ (Jun 18, 2021)

Best way to cook chicken...

Drive to Chick-fil-A, Popeyes, or KFC.


----------



## chandy (Jun 18, 2021)

had me some good ole greasy popeyes the other day. can't live without it


----------

